# My thank you for vapecon 2018.



## Cor

Ok so where does one start ime not good with typeing or spellong or any of these fancy things i like to express my emotions with speaking the words as then it can come out the way it should.

The vibe in the que was thenominal there was a fire there where music p3ople singing and jokeing and smileing faces everywhere eaven tho it was like 7 hours to vapecon 2018 the vold held nothing against us as you would hear someone counting down the hours as thwy passed uncle @Rob Fisher and @Silver would be walking up and down greeting everyone and spending time with us all in the que and when @Cornelius and @Room Fogger came past droping a awesome much needed coffee in my hand it felt like home surrounded by people that love what i love.

Not a long time after that @antonherbst pops around and says Cor you need a monster and suplies the goods........and thats when i saw the legand the mythical being only described in ancient greek mathology the @Christos this was a sight only a few would ever behold.



But the bigest suprize was when we got to go into the gat and slowly walk to the main doors while a few where running i was walking feeling stressed and on my nerves and as i walked thru the doors it was lime a wonderland opend up with people smileing lovely faces.

The first person i ran into was @UzziTherion who came up to me and gave me a hug all smileing and just saying how nice it was to finally meet me i was just overwhelmed with the love from a person ive only been chating to over a phone.


I made my way to the Vape guy stall as he had a rda that i really wanted.

I met @BumbleBee there die mees nederigste persoon wat ek op die aarde nog tee gekom het with a smile a mile wide he grabed my hand and said Cor its so so so nice to finally meet you.He gave me a bottel of EDEN that was to become my vapecon juice the whole vapecon long.

I met so so many awesome people to many to name and another stood out @Sash who gave me some ice cold water to dring as he said i kinda looked tired and needed to get my energy levels up.

I met @BATMAN this folks really is a gental giant and a loving person that made me felt so at home in the cloud comp as it was my first ever.

The next day held in some big suprizes a lobeing member had me vape some 18mg rodeo on a stacked mech hehehehhe and its not to strong

@Silver and oom @Rob Fisher was at it again early in the morning standing next to me and chatting to me and jokeing arround smileing but one could see in their eyes that they have worked more than just hard to bring us vapecon but still they did more than they should they.

They rewarded my dedication with a voucher for h2vape but before i could get myself tears started to flow as i could not believe it.

Again we went in and vaped up a storm thats when i saw a man named @Steyn777 came walking along with a beard like thor and a voice like thunder to greet me and meet eachother at last thats when i gave him the nickname Dawie die kabouter and old @Friep iemand wat min ooot sal kan wardeur 'n man met nederigheid van emmers vol 'n juicemixer wat die wereld sal verstom came to join in.

And waiting for the diy winners to be anounced i was just stroling arround when i heard @Friep is 3de in the diy comp shakeing my head i ran to the stage and as i got there the man who teached me about diy who mentored me a man who deserves to be crowned diy kind got a dream come true seeing him up there with a face and a smile ile never forget standing next to uncle @Rob Fisher and then i heard uncle @Rob Fisher said the next guy would really be happy about this i hope he does not cry and he said @Cor i just stood there lifeless and just standing there @Green Ranger shoved me foward and said thats you as i walked up i saw @Stosta all bearded and smileing giving me the nod and fistbump of aproval walking towards oom Rob seeing those big eyse full of joy shakeing his hand while mine shaked more than anything on this earth and then @Silver standing next to friep gave me a big hug and there i was standing infront of a crowd ide never expected to seee from such a spot and then the gental giant @BATMAN joined us and standing on that platform with my vriends wait........familly was something i would never forget......this vapecon was the best i will ever enjoy.



[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] @Stosta @Rob Fisher @Silver and those i dont know the tags of or forgot lol i was running on 3hours sleep in 2 days please tagg yourselfs.I just want to thank you from all of us for all the trouble the hard work the late hours the meetings the running arround without you guys vapecon would not have happend without you guys we should never ever have had such a epic weekend thank you guys for all the hard work!!!!!!!!!!



THANK YOU ECIGSSA AND ITS MEMBERS FOR MAKEING MY VAPECON 2018 LIFE CHANGEING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


PS ime adding photos of my awesome hamper.


And some extra pics of awesome people.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 27 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spyro

After this message I think I need to upload your pre-vapecon song so that everyone can see how excited you really were 

Glad you enjoyed it buddy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN

Wow @Cor this is such a heart felt write up. 

You're a real gentleman and I can assure you, it was an even greater pleasure to meet you. 
Definitely one of the highlights of my day and definitely something I look forward to doing more often, even outside of these events!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

I personally looked forward to meeting you. As part of "Tanik" we chat often and I am a big fan of your channel. The energy, love for vaping and lekker attitude makes your channel. We have chatted on whatsapp and I even won your first give away. Huge was my surprise when I finally met you to see all the above packaged in such a small man. Lol. It was a honour and privilege to meet you. Super stoked that you got second place and we all rooted for you in the cloud comp as well. Still need some work there............. Lol. 

Bly nederig my tjom en die wereld is joune.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep

@Cor epic write up and sums the day up perfectly. Was an emotional day Saturday still can't believe the big hearts of the guy's on this forum chilling with @UzziTherion was a highlight of the day and even though he was tired he still welcomed us with a smile every time same goes for @Sash and @akhalz was extremely busy and still made time to chat. 

@Cor you honor me to much and you deserve every gift you got you are a great guy and you made vapecon 2018 extremely special for me thank you for that. 

@BATMAN we met a year ago at vapecon still can't believe that it's been this long and that we have been talking since then with the help of this great platform and became friends through that once again awesome to have seen you and best part was standing up there with you and @Cor. that feeling I can not describe was still buzzing today this was ion of those special moments in life. what's the chance of standing on stage with 2 brothers that you got from a mutual interest?

Thank you [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] for everything you did was awesome seeing you guys again the legends themselves @Silver @Rob Fisher and @Stosta well done and thank you to all the other admins we do not know that well but who where extremely busy.

On my side seeing @Jengz again was awesome even though I would not have recognised him if it was not for the name tag. Dam well done on the weight loss. Then @Greyz my coil mentor it was awesome meeting you and having a short chat but awesome to have been able to put a face to the name. You helped me so much all the way from durban when I started building coils thanks for that once again.

Everybody else that I forgot to mention my brain is tired please forgive me lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9 | Thanks 3


----------



## UzziTherion

Cor said:


> Ok so where does one start ime not good with typeing or spellong or any of these fancy things i like to express my emotions with speaking the words as then it can come out the way it should.
> 
> The vibe in the que was thenominal there was a fire there where music p3ople singing and jokeing and smileing faces everywhere eaven tho it was like 7 hours to vapecon 2018 the vold held nothing against us as you would hear someone counting down the hours as thwy passed uncle @Rob Fisher and @Silver would be walking up and down greeting everyone and spending time with us all in the que and when @Cornelius and @Room Fogger came past droping a awesome much needed coffee in my hand it felt like home surrounded by people that love what i love.
> 
> Not a long time after that @antonherbst pops around and says Cor you need a monster and suplies the goods........and thats when i saw the legand the mythical being only described in ancient greek mathology the @Christos this was a sight only a few would ever behold.
> 
> 
> 
> But the bigest suprize was when we got to go into the gat and slowly walk to the main doors while a few where running i was walking feeling stressed and on my nerves and as i walked thru the doors it was lime a wonderland opend up with people smileing lovely faces.
> 
> The first person i ran into was @UzziTherion who came up to me and gave me a hug all smileing and just saying how nice it was to finally meet me i was just overwhelmed with the love from a person ive only been chating to over a phone.
> 
> 
> I made my way to the Vape guy stall as he had a rda that i really wanted.
> 
> I met @BumbleBee there die mees nederigste persoon wat ek op die aarde nog tee gekom het with a smile a mile wide he grabed my hand and said Cor its so so so nice to finally meet you.He gave me a bottel of EDEN that was to become my vapecon juice the whole vapecon long.
> 
> I met so so many awesome people to many to name and another stood out @Sash who gave me some ice cold water to dring as he said i kinda looked tired and needed to get my energy levels up.
> 
> I met @BATMAN this folks really is a gental giant and a loving person that made me felt so at home in the cloud comp as it was my first ever.
> 
> The next day held in some big suprizes a lobeing member had me vape some 18mg rodeo on a stacked mech hehehehhe and its not to strong
> 
> @Silver and oom @Rob Fisher was at it again early in the morning standing next to me and chatting to me and jokeing arround smileing but one could see in their eyes that they have worked more than just hard to bring us vapecon but still they did more than they should they.
> 
> They rewarded my dedication with a voucher for h2vape but before i could get myself tears started to flow as i could not believe it.
> 
> Again we went in and vaped up a storm thats when i saw a man named @Steyn777 came walking along with a beard like thor and a voice like thunder to greet me and meet eachother at last thats when i gave him the nickname Dawie die kabouter and old @Friep iemand wat min ooot sal kan wardeur 'n man met nederigheid van emmers vol 'n juicemixer wat die wereld sal verstom came to join in.
> 
> And waiting for the diy winners to be anounced i was just stroling arround when i heard @Friep is 3de in the diy comp shakeing my head i ran to the stage and as i got there the man who teached me about diy who mentored me a man who deserves to be crowned diy kind got a dream come true seeing him up there with a face and a smile ile never forget standing next to uncle @Rob Fisher and then i heard uncle @Rob Fisher said the next guy would really be happy about this i hope he does not cry and he said @Cor i just stood there lifeless and just standing there @Green Ranger shoved me foward and said thats you as i walked up i saw @Stosta all bearded and smileing giving me the nod and fistbump of aproval walking towards oom Rob seeing those big eyse full of joy shakeing his hand while mine shaked more than anything on this earth and then @Silver standing next to friep gave me a big hug and there i was standing infront of a crowd ide never expected to seee from such a spot and then the gental giant @BATMAN joined us and standing on that platform with my vriends wait........familly was something i would never forget......this vapecon was the best i will ever enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] @Stosta @Rob Fisher @Silver and those i dont know the tags of or forgot lol i was running on 3hours sleep in 2 days please tagg yourselfs.I just want to thank you from all of us for all the trouble the hard work the late hours the meetings the running arround without you guys vapecon would not have happend without you guys we should never ever have had such a epic weekend thank you guys for all the hard work!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU ECIGSSA AND ITS MEMBERS FOR MAKEING MY VAPECON 2018 LIFE CHANGEING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> PS ime adding photos of my awesome hamper.
> 
> 
> And some extra pics of awesome people.



That was beautiful my brother and you know I got mad love for you, was a pleasure and honor to meet you bru, one of the highlights of VapeCon for me!


UV

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Friep said:


> @Cor epic write up and sums the day up perfectly. Was an emotional day Saturday still can't believe the big hearts of the guy's on this forum chilling with @UzziTherion was a highlight of the day and even though he was tired he still welcomed us with a smile every time same goes for @Sash and @akhalz was extremely busy and still made time to chat.
> 
> @Cor you honor me to much and you deserve every gift you got you are a great guy and you made vapecon 2018 extremely special for me thank you for that.
> 
> @BATMAN we met a year ago at vapecon still can't believe that it's been this long and that we have been talking since then with the help of this great platform and became friends through that once again awesome to have seen you and best part was standing up there with you and @Cor. that feeling I can not describe was still buzzing today this was ion of those special moments in life. what's the chance of standing on stage with 2 brothers that you got from a mutual interest?
> 
> Thank you g0g for everything you did was awesome seeing you guys again the legends themselves @Silver @Rob Fisher and @Stosta well done and thank you to all the other admins we do not know that well but who where extremely busy.
> 
> On my side seeing @Jengz again was awesome even though I would not have recognised him if it was not for the name tag. Dam well done on the weight loss. Then @Greyz my coil mentor it was awesome meeting you and having a short chat but awesome to have been able to put a face to the name. You helped me so much all the way from durban when I started building coils thanks for that once again.
> 
> Everybody else that I forgot to mention my brain is tired please forgive me lol



You and @Cor are brothers of mine! And it was an honor and privilege to meet you’z! Like I said, you guys made my VapeCon even more memorable and awesome, and I mean it!


UV

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Cor said:


> Ok so where does one start ime not good with typeing or spellong or any of these fancy things i like to express my emotions with speaking the words as then it can come out the way it should.
> 
> The vibe in the que was thenominal there was a fire there where music p3ople singing and jokeing and smileing faces everywhere eaven tho it was like 7 hours to vapecon 2018 the vold held nothing against us as you would hear someone counting down the hours as thwy passed uncle @Rob Fisher and @Silver would be walking up and down greeting everyone and spending time with us all in the que and when @Cornelius and @Room Fogger came past droping a awesome much needed coffee in my hand it felt like home surrounded by people that love what i love.
> 
> Not a long time after that @antonherbst pops around and says Cor you need a monster and suplies the goods........and thats when i saw the legand the mythical being only described in ancient greek mathology the @Christos this was a sight only a few would ever behold.
> 
> 
> 
> But the bigest suprize was when we got to go into the gat and slowly walk to the main doors while a few where running i was walking feeling stressed and on my nerves and as i walked thru the doors it was lime a wonderland opend up with people smileing lovely faces.
> 
> The first person i ran into was @UzziTherion who came up to me and gave me a hug all smileing and just saying how nice it was to finally meet me i was just overwhelmed with the love from a person ive only been chating to over a phone.
> 
> 
> I made my way to the Vape guy stall as he had a rda that i really wanted.
> 
> I met @BumbleBee there die mees nederigste persoon wat ek op die aarde nog tee gekom het with a smile a mile wide he grabed my hand and said Cor its so so so nice to finally meet you.He gave me a bottel of EDEN that was to become my vapecon juice the whole vapecon long.
> 
> I met so so many awesome people to many to name and another stood out @Sash who gave me some ice cold water to dring as he said i kinda looked tired and needed to get my energy levels up.
> 
> I met @BATMAN this folks really is a gental giant and a loving person that made me felt so at home in the cloud comp as it was my first ever.
> 
> The next day held in some big suprizes a lobeing member had me vape some 18mg rodeo on a stacked mech hehehehhe and its not to strong
> 
> @Silver and oom @Rob Fisher was at it again early in the morning standing next to me and chatting to me and jokeing arround smileing but one could see in their eyes that they have worked more than just hard to bring us vapecon but still they did more than they should they.
> 
> They rewarded my dedication with a voucher for h2vape but before i could get myself tears started to flow as i could not believe it.
> 
> Again we went in and vaped up a storm thats when i saw a man named @Steyn777 came walking along with a beard like thor and a voice like thunder to greet me and meet eachother at last thats when i gave him the nickname Dawie die kabouter and old @Friep iemand wat min ooot sal kan wardeur 'n man met nederigheid van emmers vol 'n juicemixer wat die wereld sal verstom came to join in.
> 
> And waiting for the diy winners to be anounced i was just stroling arround when i heard @Friep is 3de in the diy comp shakeing my head i ran to the stage and as i got there the man who teached me about diy who mentored me a man who deserves to be crowned diy kind got a dream come true seeing him up there with a face and a smile ile never forget standing next to uncle @Rob Fisher and then i heard uncle @Rob Fisher said the next guy would really be happy about this i hope he does not cry and he said @Cor i just stood there lifeless and just standing there @Green Ranger shoved me foward and said thats you as i walked up i saw @Stosta all bearded and smileing giving me the nod and fistbump of aproval walking towards oom Rob seeing those big eyse full of joy shakeing his hand while mine shaked more than anything on this earth and then @Silver standing next to friep gave me a big hug and there i was standing infront of a crowd ide never expected to seee from such a spot and then the gental giant @BATMAN joined us and standing on that platform with my vriends wait........familly was something i would never forget......this vapecon was the best i will ever enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> g0g @Stosta @Rob Fisher @Silver and those i dont know the tags of or forgot lol i was running on 3hours sleep in 2 days please tagg yourselfs.I just want to thank you from all of us for all the trouble the hard work the late hours the meetings the running arround without you guys vapecon would not have happend without you guys we should never ever have had such a epic weekend thank you guys for all the hard work!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU ECIGSSA AND ITS MEMBERS FOR MAKEING MY VAPECON 2018 LIFE CHANGEING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> PS ime adding photos of my awesome hamper.
> 
> 
> And some extra pics of awesome people.



@Cor, thanks for that writeup. So sincere and beautiful.
You sir have so much passion for vaping and a such a warm heart.
Its amazing for us and thank you for writing this because it means the world to me when we get feedback like this and know that people enjoyed themselves.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

It was great to meet you @Cor, that purple rocket of yours was awesome in combination with the 18mg Rodeo

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

@Cor I had tears in my eyes (obviously - if I had tears in my toes I'd be worried) after reading your post. THIS is what we, who didn't go to VapeCon, want to see - a real, straight-from-the-heart description of what it was like being there. You are such an awesome guy!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> After this message I think I need to upload your pre-vapecon song so that everyone can see how excited you really were
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it buddy.



Please do! I'd love to hear it!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

Awesome @Cor !

Was fantastic meeting you too! Only touching base now but reading stuff like this validates the incredible experience I had at VapeCon 2018!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

@Cor, I think this writeup of yours is such a winner that I am going to print it out and stick it up in my office. It certainly means the world to me (and am pretty sure our whole team) to read this kind of feedback.

My mom asked me how was VapeCon so I showed her this post of yours. There were moments where she had some tears starting to form.

The thing is people can say it was good it was big, there were x many exhibitors, x many attendees and all those types of metrics - *but what you wrote captures the true spirit and "gees" that is VapeCon*. And that is something more valuable than anything. And something we hope will remain for a long time to come.

Have a lekker day @Cor - you just made my day again

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Lekker pellie! @Cor jy is wat die hele community is about ...... with all the politics and k@k it's great to see there is still that child like excitement for things ..... we can all learn a bit from this man .... 

Pity I missed you and @UzziTherion , next year just come look for me at the beer tent I'll be the loudest Dutchman there LOL .....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion

Daniel said:


> Lekker pellie! @Cor jy is wat die hele community is about ...... with all the politics and k@k it's great to see there is still that child like excitement for things ..... we can all learn a bit from this man ....
> 
> Pity I missed you and @UzziTherion , next year just come look for me at the beer tent I'll be the loudest Dutchman there LOL .....



Sorry my brother, was a bit crazy for me, I owe you a coffee, we’ll hook up soon


UV

Reactions: Like 1


----------

